
How This Developer Beat Out Facebook on GitHub's Top Trending List - crufo
http://www.andela.com/blog/how-an-andela-developer-beat-out-facebook-on-githubs-top-trending-list/
======
evanrjohnson
Well done prosper

------
stanmd
Way to go

